# Lyft Pay Versus Uber Pay



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Just got my daily earnings statement form Lyft... I got $14 to drive four misogynist frat boys 11 miles while being subjected to The Back Street boys... and
this was at a supposed "Peak" time where every fare was 50-75 higher

I made this exact trip with three OTHER frat boys (non misogynist) two days ago with Uber and got paid $24 (not during any surge that I was aware of)

Are Lyft rates really so cut rate that they just aren't worth it? Lyft seems to pay me better for the short 1-5 mile trips than Uber, but if you driver any length of distance further than that, you are almost driving for free.


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

Just because the Lyft screen says Prime Time, you have to be in the area of Prime Time to get paid. You will receive a text letting you know if the ride is actually prime time.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Just got my daily earnings statement form Lyft... I got $14 to drive four misogynist frat boys 11 miles while being subjected to The Back Street boys... and
> this was at a supposed "Peak" time where every fare was 50-75 higher
> 
> I made this exact trip with three OTHER frat boys (non misogynist) two days ago with Uber and got paid $24 (not during any surge that I was aware of)
> ...


Its the effort both Lyft and Uber put in to win such a charming client base that has me beat.

Do these party goers REALLY provide the superior turnover that other demographic groups that miss out on UBER marketing wouldn't? What about gated communities, retirement homes, high net wealth areas? I don't get the fight for smartarse, cheapskate kids as clients


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> Just because the Lyft screen says Prime Time, you have to be in the area of Prime Time to get paid. You will receive a text letting you know if the ride is actually prime time.


Ah, okay. Maybe I wasn't in the Prime zone...wish the app didn't say anything about it in the first place. But if that is the case, pound for pound Uber pays better than Lyft.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@UberRey what market are you driving in? I don't know where Irving is...is that the Dallas Market? That fare total seems awfully low even with Lyft's low Rates!

PS To Forum Members: I'm tired of asking forum members "what market are you in?"
All forum members hoping to engage in productive discourse should update their profiles to indicate their home markets. Thank you!


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @UberRey what market are you driving in? I don't know where Irving is...is that the Dallas Market? That fare total seems awfully low even with Lyft's low Rates!


Yeah, Dallas market. I may mention that Lyft gives me requests for up to 12 miles away for $5 fares


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Dallas Lyft is at 1.33/mile. Just the distance component is $14.63. Then you have the time component, and the Base of 0.90. Is you $14 figure b4 after Lyft commission.

It's insane for Lyft to have a such a big Fare Offer distance parameter...no matter how big or small the ride!


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Dallas Lyft is at 1.33/mile. Just the distance component is $14.63. Then you have the time component, and the Base of 0.90. Is you $14 figure b4 after Lyft commission.
> 
> It's insane for Lyft to have a such a big Fare Offer distance parameter...no matter how big or small the ride!


Agreed. And yet I get a fair shake on the short distance trips. I have a regular 3 miler where my cut is $5.50 after Lyft takes their share. The same trip with Uber would only net me $3.70 (or there abouts) I just don't get the disparity.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Agreed. And yet I get a fair shake on the short distance trips. I have a regular 3 miler where my cut is $5.50 after Lyft takes their share. The same trip with Uber would only net me $3.70 (or there abouts) I just don't get the disparity.


I don't get it either! UberX Rates in Dallas are about 10% higher than Lyft's, and the Base is 1.90 vs 0.90. You'd better dig in deeper to figure out what's going on.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

For non-surge Lyft pays better in most markets.
You also get more tips.
If you are in a "Lyft donation market" the customer might lower the total.
Make sure your threshold is set at 90%
Now if I could only get more pings from Lyft.....


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> For non-surge Lyft pays better in most markets.
> You also get more tips.
> If you are in a "Lyft donation market" the customer might lower the total.
> Make sure your threshold is set at 90%
> Now if I could only get more pings from Lyft.....


Bingo!!!!!

Dallas is a "donation" city. The rider must have lowered the donation.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Bingo!!!!!
> 
> Dallas is a "donation" city. The rider must have lowered the donation.


*Verified*

Ah. That's the problem, then. I won't open the Lyft app again until that changes. Never let the riders dictate the fees.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

UberRey said:


> *Verified*
> 
> Ah. That's the problem, then. I won't open the Lyft app again until that changes. Never let the riders dictate the fees.


Don't let it scare you off if possible. You will be leaving money on the table if you bag Lyft. Just set your threshold at 90% and you will rarely get stiffed. It all averages out when you do get PT and some decent tips.

Last night I had a long ETA request that I almost let go. Decided at the last second to take it as I knew there would not be cars available in that area. Turned out to be a woman with a 4 year old son going home from his 1st ever hockey game. Ended up being a $32.00 fare and she tipped me $6.00.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Don't let it scare you off if possible. You will be leaving money on the table if you bag Lyft. Just set your threshold at 90% and you will rarely get stiffed. It all averages out when you do get PT and some decent tips.


I am already set to 90% I've managed exactly $4 in tips for the week with Lyft versus $20 for Uber. I just got paid $14 for a 12 mile trip. That's 5 miles to pick up the pax, 12 miles for the trip, and 17 miles back home. 34 miles for $14 (plus no tip) No thank you! I can't afford to leave my fate in the hands of people wont protect me from freeloaders and cheapskates.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I am already set to 90% I've managed exactly $4 in tips for the week with Lyft versus $20 for Uber. I just got paid $14 for a 12 mile trip. That's 5 miles to pick up the pax, 12 miles for the trip, and 17 miles back home. 34 miles for $14 (plus no tip) No thank you! I can't afford to leave my fate in the hands of people wont protect me from freeloaders and cheapskates.


Do whats best for you.

Eventually most donation markets become regular fare markets after the market is established. They do this for legal and regulatory reasons to test the local laws and government. Lyft would prefer all markets be fare based too. They lose when the donation gets reduced also. I am just glad that your ride didn't lower it to $0.00 which can sometimes happen.

Good luck to you and Uber On!


----------

